# Is this cheating ???



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

not cheating. see if you can find it in a rulebook....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not cheating. In fact it's generally accepted practice - if you need shading and nobody in your groups helps you out it's considered poor sportsmanship.


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Common Practice*

Nothing wrong with that at all. No cheating there.

Keith


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

The ASA rules allow for one umbrella to be used for shading the shooter or blocking the wind, a hat definitely falls under that rule also. I would have asked the guy if he shoots field tips hunting also......


----------



## Catman (Feb 23, 2003)

cheating?? I never heard that before. I were a fairly large hat and routinly offer to shade someones peep or pins from glare and get the same courtesy in responce. Its professional courtesy.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Not cheating alot of people will hold up something to block the sun


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

You should have told the guy that in a hunting situation you wouldn't have to stand on a stake


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Cheating? Not even close. Thats what friends are for.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Next time telling him your not hunting*

This is a 3d contest!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Heck no that's NOT cheating we do it all the time :shade:


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

kinda makes you wonder why you can but sun shades for your sights


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

hey wp,

i wouldnt have thought so either................

there's a provision in there for an umbrella ? 

camoham


----------



## Raymond v. Halm (Mar 7, 2004)

Not cheating. Shouting in the woods towards other hunters is not done eiter
The way i see it, outdoors in the woods you will do whatever you can do to make a good shot.
If you cant reconize and use your benefits while shooting, you make poor results.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Not cheating. You were shooting 3D, not hunting


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

absolutely not cheating, ibo rules state one umbrella can be used at the stake. i carry on a ever shoot,,,well every shoot that i don't forget it in my truck.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback peeps, Much appreciated. Next time I won't have that problem. I took one of my wifes hair bands to put over my scope to cover the fibers. It looks like a big catapillar but it works nicely.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

tell him its a tournament not a day of hunting..........


hw wouldn't want to go to an ASA pro am..........almost everybody would be cheating......... :shade:


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

now when you see him again , you can tell him you just met a few thousand cheaters


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

{wp}ArcherWolf said:


> I was at a shoot yesterday when our group came up on a target that was under some heavy shade. The stake that we were shooting from had alot of sunlight. My pin was so obnoxiously brite I couldn't see the target. One of the guys in our group held his hat over my scope to dim my pin enough so I could see the target. One of the guys in the group behind us cried "cheating !!" and followed up with , "you wouldn't do that hunting would you ?? " We just kind of ignored the remarks and continued on
> 
> ... What do you think ???[/QUO
> 
> Ask him if he would like a little cheese, with that wine.


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*umbrella*

i carry an umbrella to every shot and it aint for rain. i offer it to everyone in the group if they need it.


----------



## huntn3d (Jul 1, 2005)

definitly not cheating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!People will cry about anything if they cant win.I have seen my fair share of those whinners this year. :thumbs_do


----------



## huntn3d (Jul 1, 2005)

A buddy of mine told me guys are mad at him now cause he shot in Open c with pins and won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

i would probably say something smartass :shade: but unless you take the arrow in your hand and run at the target making airplane noises and put it in the 12 ring i wouldnt say you were cheating. 



mark


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

*in response to dogdigger...*

Thats considered cheating? Man I guess I better quit huh?


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

if you are doing that on a regular basis you MAY want to consider another hobby.  


mark


----------



## possum3d (Feb 27, 2004)

Guess I cheated about 10 different times this weekend alone.


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

Maybe it’s not cheating according to the rulebook but I go shoot 3D to practice for hunting. I always stalk hunt alone so no hats holders for me please. As far as caring what the guy in front of me is doing. NOT! I don’t care if your buddy pulled the trigger for you as long as you’re not holding me up.  :beer:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

3D practice for hunting !?!? That may be fine if when you're hunting every shot you take is perfectly broadside and at eye level but certainly not good practice for quartering shots or anything at a steep angle.

UH oh, did I just hijack my own thead ??


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

{wp}ArcherWolf said:


> 3D practice for hunting !?!? That may be fine if when you're hunting every shot you take is perfectly broadside and at eye level but certainly not good practice for quartering shots or anything at a steep angle.
> 
> UH oh, did I just hijack my own thead ??



Sounds like the 3D you’ve been shooting is pretty boring. I do most of my 3D shooting at my club. Algonquin Archers in Woodbury Ct. The 3D targets are always setup and ready. There are also many people who change them daily. Shooting through branches, leaning over around objects, up and down every cliff, elevated platforms, and having to knee to take a shot is the norm. Standing broadside on level ground??? Not at my club.

By the way, most of my shots while stalk hunting are on level ground while quartering away shot less than 20yds. So your courses are really more like my hunting than mine are.


----------



## Catman (Feb 23, 2003)

huntn3d said:


> A buddy of mine told me guys are mad at him now cause he shot in Open c with pins and won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Heheh you shoulda heard the cring going on when i entered freestyle open A with fixed pins and won..  

CHEERS :beer:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Not Cheating!!!

agree with 3d is not practice for hunting for all. I for one would never step into the woods hunting with a 30" stab attached to my bow. Also wouldn't use a scope.

Foam Soup Sucks!!!


----------



## BOWHOG1 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Cheatnnn*

Some say that the diameter of your hat brim divided by the angle of the shadow cast between the nock and cock vane times the entry fee will put you from ......20-50 yards from the smallest X.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Harley Rider , I didn't say the shoot I was at was broadside , eye level shots.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Not cheating. What a whiner. I thought most of us shoot for fun, not life or death!


----------



## Smooth Shot (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shadeing*

Shadeing is not cheating if it was no one would have hats on. lol Dont worry
about other folks crying. Have fun when you shoot.


----------

